# fish tank upgrade



## fishy100 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm looking to upgrade my fish tank, currently it looks like this:
https://youtu.be/IasPMzLE5VQ

I would like to switch to live plants, change the decoration and maybe the fish.

It is a 60 gallon tank, with 4x39w t5 lighting, external filtering

Any ideas?


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

fishy100 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to upgrade my fish tank, currently it looks like this:
> https://youtu.be/IasPMzLE5VQ
> 
> ...


you could take a look at the methods in the link in my signature.

my .02


----------



## fishy100 (Aug 26, 2015)

I upgrade by adding some tetra bouenos aires and rasbora plus adding some more tiger barbs. this is instead of the large anglefish.

https://youtu.be/JYZGRConNS8


----------

